# PCOS Sufferers



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a question, I'm going to be taking Clomid for the first time in about 12 days and need to find out when we should be having BMS?? I'm also on Metformin if that makes any difference at all?

I have no idea as I don't have periods so I can't go by my cycle, I will be taking a tablet to give me a bleed and then on the 2nd day of the 'period' I begin the Clomid. 

Has anyone else had this problem?

Thanks alot for all your help!

Ros
x


----------



## sootycat (May 2, 2006)

Hi Angelmoon

I too have PCOS and was in the same position as you when I started on the met and clomid. Both drugs should help regulate your cycles, but you will have to give it a few months until you know the average length of your cycles.

Most people recommend that you should have bms from day 10 onwards, probably until day 16-18, either daily or every other day. You will know what day you are on, by taking day 1 of your period as day one of your cycle. I found with the clomid that you could feel when you ovulate, as you get twinges and other pains,,,this should help you know when is the right time.

hope this helps and good luck!!


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm fuming ladies   

Went to my GP's this morning to get the prescription for Clomid and medication to make me bleed but was told they were unable to due to me going through a private hospital. 

I said it's not a private hospital though, it's called Benenden Hospital in Kent and my mum is a member there after working as a Civil Servant for many years. She pays to belong to it but it's a non profit organisation, that compliments the NHS so yet again my doctor has got it wrong! 

He is such a w*nker (excuse my language!), always have problems with him and he is sooooo unsympathetic  

Going to leave message, after message until he gives me that prescription! 

Rant over, thanks for listening  

Ros
x


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya,

Internet still not working at home, so have to discreetly log on at work!

I am in the same position as you regarding when to have BMS as I too have PCOS and don't have any cycle at all?  So we decided to go the whole hog and start on day 9.  Kept using Ov tests daily and not a single line at all.  Then on day 21 - bingo- two different brands of ov tests said I was having a surge! So having started on day 9, we gave up exhausted on day 24!!!  

So am now due to test on Friday / Saturday this week.  Have got tummy aches, tender (.)(.) and am in bed by 7.30pm every night.  So fingers crossed.  But because I don't have a normal cycle who knows?

My inexperienced advice to you would be to have as much BMS as you can for the first cycle until you understand how it will pan out?  I have used Ov tests - If I test pregnant or I if AF visits this weekend will be a good indicator as to whether the tests were accurate or not?

As for your doctor, what an ****hole.  Sometimes it feels as if they enjoy putting up more hurdles for us to overcome. My first few doctors were awful and made me feel like it was all my fault or that I was paranoid!

The provera works really quickly. I had a lighter AF than I was used to, although I have them so very rarely that I tend to forget about what symptoms I have.  

The one major thing I am not sure about is whether I will need to take provera again if a) i don't get a BFP or b) don't have an AF!

Keep your chin up,

HB


----------



## AngelMoon (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi HoggleBird (great name!),

It's so nice to speak with someone that is in the same boat, sometimes I feel all alone! Blimey that is alot of BMS no wonder you were knackered ha ha! 

Oooh the very, very best of luck for you hun - got everything crossed!! Sounds promising but like you say people like us just never know. Really hope it's the news you want though babe! 

So when you say Day 9, etc does that mean 9 days after you first 'came on'?? I really am clueless with things like this!! Then around what day should I use OV sticks?? 

I know it's disgusting! Like it's not hard enough for us without having them acting like tw*ts!! 

Thanks again darling ) x

x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello again.

I have mild pcos but my main problem is endo.  My cycles were anything from 27 - 57 days in length and it turned out I never ovulated therefore I was given clomid to make me ovulate.

As the other ladies have said have BMS from about day 10 to day 18 just to cover all eventualities.  If you've not been ovulating, chances are you'll know when you are.... I KNEW, it hurt a lot and it was New Years Eve    Our hospital advised us to BMS every other day to ensure maximum concentration of sperm.

Hope this helps.

Bev xx

p.s. I had similar probs with getting Clomid, stick with it you'll get there.  In the end my GP wouldn't prescribe and I had to get my consultant to prescribe it, he said its something that he doesn't normally do but my GP was being such an **** he did it to give himself an easy life!!!  I sympathise, you don't need this stress before you start.....


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ros,

Day 9 was 9 days after AF started.  I took Clomid from day 2-6.  As for OV sticks, I did it everyday from day 9 until day 17.  Got disappointed, angry and upset on days 18 and 19 and didn't test.  Woke up on day 20 and panicked thinking I might have missed it!  Tested and low and behold 2 lines on day 20, even darker on day 21!  

I mainly used tests from Access Diagnostics (cheaper in bundles on- line), but double checked day 20 and 21 with Clearblue (need an extended mortgage to pay for them).

This whole process is so hard.  I used to be the type of person who never knew what the date was and thought that Haley's commet used to come by more often than my AF!  Now however I am fixated by the bloody calender. I used to get a stomach ache and thought wind, now i come up with a hundred and one possible reasons! My (.)(.) hurt a little and then ....

Worse of all- monitoring CM!!!  I can't possibly think of a more soul destroying activity.  Is it egg white like, is it cottage cheese like- I might as well get the blinking BERO cookery book out and do a comparison.

I know it is worth it in the end, but it is still driving me insane.

I have now convinced myself that I am not pregnant- probably a self defence mechanism. Still getting stomach aches but am also now suffering from constipation.  (.)(.) aren't really sore now, except my .. frequently go really hard even when I am not cold.  

So I shall carry on with the waiting game.  Have booked an appointment at the doctors next week anyway.  Either way I will either be pregnant or collecting another Provera prescription.

Oh how I wish I could console myself in a bar of choccie, but my BMI doesn't allow for any slip ups.  So bring on the tangerines!

Take care hon,

HB


Anyway, back to work.


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Bev,

Forgot to say- gorgeous baby!!!

HB


----------

